# Sig GSR



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't remember seeing any pics of these from members here

If ya got 'em, post 'em


----------



## sandflea (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's my 1st gen GSR customized by Yost-Bonitz w/nowlin barrel just below my Les Baer supertac 1.5. It shoots just as well, but feels better in my hand than the Baer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. I didn't know that smith would work on those. He typically only uses Springfields and Colts.


----------



## sandflea (Sep 18, 2006)

He's done a few, here's a link to some good pics of one that mine was modeled off of. Everything was the same except for the Black T finish and I changed out the mainspring housing, trigger and grips.

http://www.louderthanwords.us/forum...=sig+gsr&sid=be5a8b2636a1eb7c29d0037b243b51bb


----------



## Rainier Arms (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Rainier Arms (Nov 11, 2006)

Full Size


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl


----------

